# Turkish Delight



## Hooked (13/9/17)

If you want a shortcut to heaven, try Turkish Delight by The E Juice Co. (that is, if you like Turkish Delight). It tastes just like the real Turkish Delight that one gets with the powdery stuff on top - not the Turkish Delight in chocolate. I also love the container that The Juice Co uses. It's a soft plastic, which makes it easy to squeeze the bottle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## r0ckf1re (13/9/17)

I tried it, agree with you 100%. It was excellent. I prefer 0nic juices usually but even at 3mg nic this juice was smooth and full of flavor. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

